# Transsiberian railway



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

This is an amazing video about transsiberian railway. It captivates fascinating information about the railway, nature and culture all the way from Moscow to Beijing. It worths to watch.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Great video. Would be an excellent journey.


----------

